# Solo Bikepacking Kokopelli - Questions....



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

I am setting up a bikepacking trip for the Kokopelli trail, starting on the CO side and ending in Moab. As of now I have a couple friends that are semi-interested in going with, but I am going to plan for the most difficult scenario, which would be going solo. This will be a fully self supported run and I plan on doing it in 3 days (potentially 4 if others decide to go). There is a ton of info on this trail, but there are still a couple things I can't find and was hoping someone here had some info:

1. Do you get cell reception on the majority of the trail? Not that I want to sit at camp and read Facebook (I don't) but in case of a dire situation it would be nice to be able to call for help...

and 

2. What would be the best way to get back to Loma from Moab once I finish? Obviously my car will be parked at the Loma TH and I will need a way to get back. Is there some kind of taxi or shuttle that will cover that much distance and can carry a bike? Train? 

Any good info you guys can give me would be much appreciated!


----------



## fat-but-slow (Oct 19, 2009)

Subscribed! I have ridden the Loma area and want to do the same thing. My friends are normal, they only want to ride for a day, and drink beer for a night. I would like to explore the Koko trail. I'm all ears.


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

Subscribed as well. I am in the exact same situation right now. With similar questions. I did the trail a few years ago supported and now its time to try it self-supported. I am looking at the third weekend of May right now.

I know there are several shuttle companies out of Moab that will take you back to Loma. I think we used Coyote Shuttle on my first trip but it was a larger group. I am hoping to make the time to call in the next week or so on how much it would cost for only taking one or two people back up to Loma. I think it would be ideal if I would join a shuttle already making a trip and maybe save a few bucks.

I think I paid $50 maybe $75 for a shuttle to drop me off on my WRIAD trip last spring. And that was not too far so I am afraid of what that cost would be all the way to Loma. Oh and don't forget they only take cash.

As for phone service I did not take one last time to know. But I would guess there is no service for a vast majority of the ride.

Here is a great planning resource you can download:
Kokopelli Trail

As I am finding if you are not planning on stashing any water, then planning for water resupply will be the biggest planning hurdle. Knowing where you can get water and being able to have enough between those locations without carrying too much will be key.


----------



## cboyd01 (Dec 1, 2015)

As for emergency coverage, get an inReach. You can post track updates for friends and family as well have an SOS button for backup. The satellite coverage of iridium is pretty much seamless unless you're down In a deep canyon.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

what if you parked at the moab trailhead and took a shuttle to the loma trailhead and rode to your car?


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

tim208 said:


> what if you parked at the moab trailhead and took a shuttle to the loma trailhead and rode to your car?


That may actually be a better idea. I wasn't sure if there were shuttles at all, but that would definitely make the end of the trip easier to deal with.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Something you might want to consider, worked well for me a few years ago on my first solo bikepacking trip. Drive to Dewey bridge and cache water then leave your car in Moab. Ride the river road and dirt roads to Bitter Creek CG, cache all your camping gear. Next day ride to Loma via old US 6 and ride Kokopelli back to Bitter Creek CG, unburdened, for night 2. Camp night 3 in the La Sals and finish up in Moab the next day. Easy road miles usually with the wind. I can probably dig up a GPX file if you want it. As I recall there is cell service in several places when you are close to I-70 and there is a cell tower in the La Sals, but coverage was spotty. Great trip, you'll love it!!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

My buddy and I did it years ago without cell phone.
Day 1: Loma to Cisco 
Water at westwater
Day 2: Cisco to a little above Onion Creek
Water: after you go through the high valley and a steep downhill there is a creek that runs in the springtime.
Day 3: Onion Creek to Moab
We took sand flats road into Moab
Toby has a GPX track on his blogsite. I don't recall if he marked where potential water resources are or not.
Here's his link to get track.
Toby Gadd: Kokopelli's Trail GPX Track

For shuttle service call a few companies in Moab and ask for cost and what they think the best place to leave your car, Loma or Moab.
You might feel more comfortable leaving your car at the shuttle company in Moab than Loma for 3-4 days....


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

I have exchanged a few emails now with Bryan from Porcupine Shuttles. They will do shuttles to Loma. Basically there is a flat fee you have to pay. Its really not too bad, esp. if you are going to split it with anyone. Probably best to contact him directly for rates if you decide to go that route. As I am not sure if it will vary at all depending on day or time. 

But basically given the time of year they are more limited as to when they will run a van all the way to Loma. Mornings and end of day are hard for them. Think, the one million shuttles they will be doing to porcupine and Mag 7. I looks like their best time to make trips to Loma is Sunday and mid days earlier in the week. 

So leaving a car in Moab and getting a shuttle back to Loma on say Thur-Sat. could be pretty difficult. That then leaves getting your arrival time accurate enough to schedule a shuttle at the end of your trip and not missing it to then get back to your car in Loma. 

Well just some thoughts of what I have been piecing together. I am going to start off trying to get a friend who does not want to do the trip to tag along and take my car and hang out in Moab for a few days.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I've done it unsupported a few times, solo once. Cell is good but not constant. In Moab stop at any bike shop with cash in hand and negotiate a ride back to Loma from the types hanging around.

Water is the crux. It's there but only in a few spots. Carefully plan around these sources. Dry camping is not ideal.

2 day scenario: Westwater refill, midway day one. Camp at Dewey with stashed water. Hideout Camp refill midway day 2.

3 day: Westwater refill and carry to dry camp. Refill with stashed water at Dewey midway on day 2, camp at Hideout.

4 day: Camp at Westwater then Dewey. Fill at Hideout and carry to dry camp up the hill.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

*Hiding/Locking water containers/coolers*



jan_nikolajsen said:


> I've done it unsupported a few times, solo once. Cell is good but not constant. In Moab stop at any bike shop with cash in hand and negotiate a ride back to Loma from the types hanging around.
> 
> Water is the crux. It's there but only in a few spots. Carefully plan around these sources. Dry camping is not ideal.
> 
> ...


Looking to ride this unsupported next month (April) with a guy training for the Tour Divide and want to dial in the water caches.

1) How are you actually hiding/locking the water caches? I doubt it will be as easy as dropping off some jugs of water behind a tree/bush...or is it?

2) How easy is it to drive to Cowskin/Dewey to drop off the water? Thanks in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

illcomm33 said:


> doubt it will be as easy as dropping off some jugs of water behind a tree/bush...or is it?


It's that easy.

Personally I wouldn't bother with caches. Fisher Creek runs right under the road up high in the La Sals, and from Dewey east it's easy enough to get water from the river. Running plenty clear to just treat and go -- no need to settle.


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

Fisher Creek is the one that runs under the road in a tree covered area and seems to always be raging like a waterfall, correct? I always forget the name of that source when people ask.


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

I have also found water behind the Hideout Campground or just after the turn in for the campground it crosses the road. It’s a small creek but the two times I have been up there there has been water flowing.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bmoney said:


> Fisher Creek is the one that runs under the road in a tree covered area and seems to always be raging like a waterfall, correct? I always forget the name of that source when people ask.


yep. it's actually a drainage diversion but it looks like a creek where you cross it. and just below where you cross it it falls off the face of the earth.


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

That's the one. I always remember it is there not cannot remember the name. Note taken. Thanks. 

Also, in regards to water cache. I would agree with mikesee it is more than doable without a cache.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

bmoney said:


> That's the one. I always remember it is there not cannot remember the name. Note taken. Thanks.
> 
> Also, in regards to water cache. I would agree with mikesee it is more than doable without a cache.


Thanks for all the replies and information. I appreciate it.

Speaking of the La Sals

1) Does anybody know if the trail is clear of snow...or will be by April 10?  I was looking around the bikepacking.net forum and that was a question that still hasn't been answered.

2) Whats up with the La Sal Loop road construction. Again does anybody know if open yet? This is all I could find. 
_"IMPORTANT NOTICE: The La Sal Loop Road is currently undergoing construction this spring/summer/fall, 2017 and portions of it is closed, including a section of it that is used by the Kokopelli Trail. ......UPDATE (November, 2017): Apparently work is still going on and way behind as of 11/18/2017."_


----------

